# Medium Pyranha Shivas are shipping



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Shiva Kayak - Pyranha

CKS has 2 Medium Shivas we can ship out this weekend. Yellow/Orange and Whammy (orange,yellow,pink, green) 

Get $100 store credit too this week with the purchase of your Shiva.


----------

